# Prime95 Error



## Xai (Oct 17, 2012)

Hello all,

I was experimenting with OC-ing my AMD Phenom II X2 550 BE on a Biostar TA790GXBE motherboard.

One thing I noticed that the BIOS did not show any option of changing the multiplier. So, instead, I was changing the clock (stock was 200, with 15.5x multiplier).

I bumped up the CPU clock to 220, and ran the Prime95 Small FTT test for 30 mins, and got no errors. However, when I ran the Blend test, the 2nd core stops working and I get the following error:

FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4 Hardware failure detected, consult stress .txt file.

Problem is I cannot find a "stress.txt" file on my system. There is a "results" file in the folder I extracted Prime95 in.

Anyway, I bumped up the CPU Voltage - first by 0.05V, then by 0.1V - but the error persists.

Can someone explain the issue here? Is it a CPU issue, or is the RAM not getting enough voltage? And why is the multiplier not changeable? I thought Black Edition CPUs allowed multiplier change, or is it a motherboard thing?


----------



## topgear (Oct 18, 2012)

^^ first thing first - do you have the latest version of bios for the mobo and which PSu you are using ?


----------



## Xai (Oct 18, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ first thing first - do you have the latest version of bios for the mobo and which PSu you are using ?



I have not updated the BIOS since buying the mobo in 2009.

PSU is Corsair TX650W. Using stock AMD cooler, so not really going to push too high.

Anyway, I did find a parameter called "CPU FID" which was changing the multiplier. I bumped the FID to 17.0, and Prime95 ran stable overnight @ 3.4. CPU temps were in the 60s.

Increasing the FID to 17.5 causes the system to crash. Increasing the clock to 206, keeping multiplier at 17.0 also causes the system to crash.

I increased FID to 17.5 and then increased CPU voltage by 0.05V, and that resulted in a seemingly stable OC, however, the CPU temps were crossing 90, so I reverted back to FID 17.0, clock 200, and attained stable Prime95 again.


----------



## topgear (Oct 19, 2012)

^^ you have a very good PSu to OC with and you should be happy with what you got with 17x multi - generally OCing needs a after market cpu cooler to keep the cpu cool and can you tell me your final cpu vcore at 3.4 Ghz speed ??

BTW, if possible update to the latest bios version for greater stability.


----------



## Xai (Oct 29, 2012)

Sorry for the late reply - I was on vacation this past week.

The cpu core voltage at 3.4 ghz is 1.312 V.


----------



## topgear (Oct 30, 2012)

CPu vcore is OK .. but bumping up the voltage only by 0.05v which is 1.362v should not make the cpu to go from 60c to 90c - that's highly unlikely.


----------

